# [gelöst]Keine VPN Verbindung mit Cisco Anyconnect

## domna

Hallo,

versuche eine Verbindung mit dem VPN Anyconnect Client zu bekommen. Allerdings bricht dieser nach Eingabe aller Daten beim Verbindungsversuch mit folgender Fehlermeldung ab: The AnyConnect package on the secure gateway could not be located. You may be experiencing network connectivity issues. Please try connecting again.

Habe den gleichen Client unter Windows 7 getestet, da funktioniert aber alles ohne Probleme.

Ich nutze den Client in der 64bit Version und in Version 2.5.1025 und Kernel ist 2.6.35.

Grüße

DomnaLast edited by domna on Wed Oct 06, 2010 5:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## domna

Das Problem hat sich gelöst. Mein Client war richtig eingerichtet aber der Server hat keinen Zugang für Linux bereit gestellt.

----------

